# Spud died 😭



## Spud_The_Rat

My rat spud was the very best rat. He was sick his whole like. He started to lose weight. He still was eating alot. I woke up for work gave them both loves when I got home spud was in his normal spot looking at me do I opened up the cage and noticed his eyes were weird looking. He was still warm. He must have died shortly before I got home. I was so crushed. I debated giving up his brother and selling the cage. A double cn cage was a bit to big for one rat and I know they can't be alone. .... Long story short I ended up with three more rats. Siffs been really depressed since his brother died I'm still getting him used to the other rats but here is a few pictures. The light colored one I'm naming yam... After spud. Because spud was my little sweet potato.


----------



## XxRat LoverxX

I'm so sorry about Spud. Losing someone you love is one of the worst feelings in life. But I'm positively sure you gave Spud a good life, and he was very happy with you as his owner. Best wishes to you and Siffs.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers

I'm sorry. I just got my first rat and I can't imagine how terrible I will feel when he passes. I've had other dearly loved pets pass and it is the worst feeling I have ever experienced. Just to throw out something, it sounds sort of like worms. Because don't worms feed on the nutrients you eat, so no matter how much you eat, you don't get any nutrients?


----------



## Rachcamx10

CuriousWhiskers said:


> I'm sorry. I just got my first rat and I can't imagine how terrible I will feel when he passes. I've had other dearly loved pets pass and it is the worst feeling I have ever experienced. Just to throw out something, it sounds sort of like worms. Because don't worms feed on the nutrients you eat, so no matter how much you eat, you don't get any nutrients?


Hi, I'm just curious because you said you got your first rat....rats do need to be in pairs or groups, so I don't know if that was just a general term or you only do have one rat. If you do only have one rat, please make sure you get another rat to keep your rat company.


----------

